# New PC build not booting, please help! :(



## Rebraal (May 31, 2010)

Hi,

I have recently built a new PC from scratch - this is my first build and so Im relatively new to the scene. The build is as follows:

Gigabyte X58A-UD3R motherboard
Intel i7 930 processor
Powercolor ATI HD 5870 1GB gfx card
6GB OCZ gold triple channel DDR3 RAM
OCZ 850W gameXstream PSU
Samsung spinpoint HDD x2 (1TB and 500GB for OS)
Antec 900 gaming case

I first installed windows 7 ultimate 64 bit. This went ok for a while until my computer started to crash at the desktop - it started as grey/coloured lines coming down the screen and progressed to just a black screen and full reboot at random intervals (though these intervals would get shorter and shorter each time i turned the computer back on). I would also get some BSODs with varying error messages. I have run win 7 memory checks and I used hardware monitor to assess component temperatures but I couldnt find any obvious abnormalities.

I thought there was some conflict with win 7 and the new graphics card drivers I had installed having read about this on the forums, so I uninstalled win 7 and attempted to load on windows XP. Now I cant even get XP to install as the computer just reboots in the middle of my trying to install it. Im thinking this means a hardware problem but Im really not sure how to go about fixing it. Nothing is overclocked at all. 

I need some help please as I am totally at a loss of what to do!


----------



## Rebraal (May 31, 2010)

EDIT: thinking back to the values I was getting on hardware monitor I saw there were no readings on the +12v and the -12V rails - at the time I thought it must have been the software playing up, but could the PC have run for small amounts of time with nothing running through the 12V lines? I think the Vcore was around 1.2V also.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Can you get into the Bios screens now?

If you can check the PC health page for the 12v, 5v, 3.3v values along with the CPU and MB temps.


----------



## Rebraal (May 31, 2010)

Hi there,

Yea ive just got into the BIOS:

Vcore 1.27v, DDR15v 1.52V, 3.3v is 3.376v, 5v is 5.08v, 12v is 11.92v.
CPU temp is 41C, MCH temp is 33C, CPU fan at 1371mhz.

Im thinking those values are alright?

Just tried windows install again and got BSOD :S

/cry


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes they are ok, I like to see the 12v a little closer to or over 12v in the Bios when there really isn't a load on it yet. But they're usable.

Will it boot into windows now so you can check the CPU temp, try tapping F8 during boot and using Safe mode.


----------



## Rebraal (May 31, 2010)

Well the problem is I dont have any windows installed at the moment.

Ill give it another try but Im not sure it will load - will either reboot mid-install or withh come up with a BSOD probably.

Is there anything else I can do? 

Thanks for your input so far by the way, much appreciated


----------



## Rebraal (May 31, 2010)

Yep, blue screen of death before the files even start to transfer from CD


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you installing XP or 7?

If XP make sure the Sata controller is set to IDE mode, For 7 you can use IDE or AHCI as the Sata/ raid drivers are on the disk.

Try it with 1 stick of ram only.


----------



## Rebraal (May 31, 2010)

Its win 7 im tryng again actually, though the settings were set to IDE for the win XP anyway so theres something else wrong.

Ive removed 2 sticks of RAM, 1 left in the DRR3_1 slot on the mobo - attempting win 7 install again.

By the way the BSOD says this if you know what it means?:

"PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA.
STOP: 0x00000050"

Microsoft says this is a likely a memory problem and to try disable caching / shadowing from the BIOS? Is this a plausible solution and if so how can I do that? (ive looked all over BIOS but cant seem to find these settings)

Thanks again


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's an older solution, it usually means a ram issue now.
What voltage are you sticks rated for and what voltage are they set to now?


----------



## Rebraal (May 31, 2010)

Well with 1 stick of RAM in it looked better initially....but then it crashed and rebooted itself again during the last stages when it was updating the registry.

So something is still wrong 

Ill report the CPU temp and things for you if I can get windows loaded.


----------



## Rebraal (May 31, 2010)

Ok, the RAM is 8-8-8 timing @ 1.65V.

How would I check what voltage they are at currently?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In the Bios look for the Vdim setting set it to 1.65v the default is 1.5v.

Try one of the other sticks.

Or to test the ram run  memtest+ it's an ISO file you D/L burn it to a CD with a free program like Imgburn  and Boot from it so no OS is needed.


----------



## Rebraal (May 31, 2010)

Is Vdim the same as the DDR15V - that is at 1.52V at the moment.

Ill change this to 1.65V?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes DDR15v is the memory voltage on that board.

Change it 1.60v first and see how it goes.


----------



## Rebraal (May 31, 2010)

Thankyou very much ill try it


----------



## Rebraal (May 31, 2010)

Ok so i put the RAM voltage to 1.64v (still 1 stick of RAM in) - attempted to load win7, it loaded all the files and said it needed to reset to continue but then it just rebooted itself and has started from the beginning of the install process again :S


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When it goes to reboot this time remove the dvd as it starts.


----------



## Rebraal (May 31, 2010)

Damn, got past that stage then it gets to "Updating registry" and then just reboots itself again to start from scratch again 

Do you have any other suggestions? They would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check the Temps and voltages again see if anythings changed.

If you have access to another PSU give it a try.

Run Memtest when you get a chance.


----------



## Rebraal (May 31, 2010)

Hmm checked all voltages / temps - no change
Ran memtest - RAM passed with no probs
Dont have another PSU unfortunately to test it with 

Suppose ill have to reluctantly take it in to some place to see if they can fix it? 

Thanks for all your help anyway


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have access to another PCIe video card?


----------



## Rebraal (May 31, 2010)

I already tried putting in my old Geforce 8600 GTS today when i had windows 7 loaded on it - i installed the latest drivers for it but it froze on the desktop still (big red line along the top of the screen).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I can't help but think PSU any chance of borrowing one?


----------



## Rebraal (May 31, 2010)

Hmm I dont think so 
Would it be the PSU even though all the voltages are good to the CPU etc?


----------



## Rebraal (May 31, 2010)

Hmm well anyhow...I need to get some sleep, its late here 
Just wanna say thanks for all your input though bud...always good to know theres someone to help you in these situations


----------



## Heakinakai (Jan 28, 2010)

I had a someone come to me with a similar issue, it turned out to be the cpu temperature gauge was buggerd on the CPU. have you taken the cpu out and checked for bubbles on the top of the cpu? also try applying more CPU paste .. worked for me, seems simple, butt he stuff you get as standard on the CPU fan is really bad.


----------

